# Fehler bei copy/past von AWL in SCL



## Korpos (10 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreibe grade einen AWL Code in SCL Code um, dabei kopiere ich eine Variablen Namen von einen AWL Netzwerk in ein SCL Netzwerk. Aber ständig wird mir dabei das (") verschoben an das Ende von der Variable z.B. Kennt jemand das Problem ? Selbst wenn ich das Semikolon dann auf seinen richtigen Platz  setzte erkennt er die Variable immer noch nicht und ich darf alles von Hand tippen. 

AWL Kopiert
"Move_Antriebe_DB"."3_ASB1".Control.Move_velocity

SCL Eingefügt
"Move_Antriebe_DB"."3_ASB1.Control.Move_velocity"


----------



## Ludewig (10 November 2021)

Ich kenne diese Probleme auch. Allerdings passiert das an Stellen, wo nicht zwingend Anfürhungszeichen benötigt werden. Da stellen die Sprachen in TIA teilweise unterschiedliche Anforderungen. Aber:

Anführungszeichen müssen immer einen Begriff zwischen 2 Punkten einklammern. Also z.B.
"Move_Antriebe_DB"."3_ASB1".Control."Move_velocity"

Und vermutlich immer dann, wenn der in der Sprache verwendete Standard-Zeichensatz verlassen wird.


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2021)

Welchen Sinn machen Variablennamen mit Ziffern als erstes Zeichen?
Einfach nicht solche in seriösen Programmiersprachen unzulässigen Variablennamen verwenden, dann muß SCL auch nicht den in TIA-AWL zulässigen Schwachfug korrigieren.

Harald


----------



## Korpos (10 November 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Info.  Die Variablennamen stammen nicht von mir, ich denke sie sollen auch erstmal so bleiben aber gut zu Wissen


----------

